# Converting QT files to WMV for web application



## digimanvt (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello all - 

Great site here...I wonder what took me so long to make this discovery? Excellent!

Ok, here's my question. I recently decided it was time for a website, other than the .mac site I have had for a year or so. I need to be able to offer my visitors the ability to view short video clips in both the QT format and I am thinking WMP format for those with PC's. The question then becomes how can I do the conversions myself? After searching google for a bit I come up with nothing. Or, are there people out there that can do the conversions for me? I don't want to spend much money on software that I will rarely use. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Ross
aka
Digiman


----------



## mdnky (Apr 4, 2006)

The Flip4Mac studio (or higher) is the only thing I'm aware of, but it can get expensive.  You're better off utilizing a standard format like MPG, so that anyone can view them regardless of platform or OS.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 4, 2006)

VLC can produce asf files using WMV2 video, but the only audio codecs it supports in ASF files are mp2, mp3, and A/52, none oh which are supported by the Mac version of WMP (if you open them, you'll just get the video). I assume they would work on Windows, though, but I have no way to test that.


----------

